# Which Vegas casinos have the best odds?



## alanraycole (May 23, 2008)

Although I would consider all Vegas casinos, my overwhelming preference is for casinos on the strip between Treasure Island and MGM.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 23, 2008)

We normally only play video poker. Specifically bonus poker or jacks or better. I've found decent pay tables at the nickel and quarter level at Planet Hollywood but the best odd's we've found have been at South Point, which is 5 miles south of Mandalay Bay. South Point also has decent restaurants at reasonable prices so we'll sometimes make an evening of it by playing and dining out there. 

The last few years the odds at Harrah's and MGM/Mirage properties have been so bad we've all but quit looking at them. It's just been a waste of time. If we play we play with the understanding that we're just throwing our money away and we're to lazy to head south. That really doesn't happen much anymore. It's a shame because we use to toss $100 per person per day into the VP machines behind the sports bar and by where the poker room use to be at the Monte Carlo when it was owned by Mandalay Resort Group. MGM took it over and the full pay machines went away pretty quickly. Monte Carlo also use to have a free slot tournement and free raffle for $100 (5 winners per day) that would draw us in. Those are gone as well. What use to be one of our favorite casino's that we spent a lot of time and money in very rarely see's us cross their floor anymore. The same can be said with Ceasers Palace and NYNY. Both had decent VP pay tables as few as 3 years ago but everything we've seen the last few trips has been very short pay tables (quarter level).

To be honest, the last 2 or 3 years has seen us go from low roller status ($100 per person per day risked) to no roller status (maybe $10 per person per day through a nickel machine and some days nothing). Costs for eating on the strip have also become prohibitive and we can often be found off strip for most meals. 

It's really a shame as far as I'm concerned. Vegas WAS our favorite vacation destination. We own four 2 bedroom LO units there and we use to go to Vegas 3 or 4 times per year. Now it's mostly once per year and next year I have a request first exchange in for our Vegas week. So maybe we'll be in Vegas next year, maybe we'll be in Newport Coast, CA instead. 

I hope you can find games/odds that fit your needs. It would be nice to start hearing about winners in Vegas again. I haven't heard many people brag about a winning trip for a long time now. Even the casino's seem quite as compared to just a few years ago when you would occasinoally hear a jackpot and the sound of the happy winner who was excited about their hit.


----------



## jimbiggs (May 26, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Although I would consider all Vegas casinos, my overwhelming preference is for casinos on the strip between Treasure Island and MGM.



In general, you will have to leave the strip for the "best odds".  If you're looking for blackjack, then there are single deck games that pay 3:2 on blackjacks downtown.  If you're looking for machines, then your best bet is to visit casinos frequented by locals, not tourists.  I would recommend any of the Station casinos.  Good luck.


----------



## talkamotta (May 27, 2008)

Ive heard the Station Casinos are the best odds too.  Redrock is a very nice casino.  Family lives in Summerlin so its close by.  Played for a long time before they took my money.  

Ive lost money at em all.


----------



## marsha77 (May 28, 2008)

I agree - your money will go further, or last longer away from the strip!   

Good Luck!

Marsha


----------



## gnipgnop (May 29, 2008)

Are the Station Casino's anywhere near Henderson?


----------



## Fern Modena (May 29, 2008)

Green Valley Ranch (a high class Stations Casino) is near I-215 and Green Valley in Henderson.  Sunset Station is further east in Henderson, on Sunset Road and Stephanie.  Sunset has a much more local vibe to it...GVR tries to attract higher income tourists as well as locals, and isn't quite sure what it aspires to, IMHO.

If you are looking for locals casinos because you think you'll get a better deal there, don't count out South Point.  Its five miles south of Mandalay Bay, and not far from the Anthem/Seven Hills/Sunridge Heights area of Henderson.

And tracking back to your last question about Bingo, Sunset Station has it (and I think has machines).  GVR doesn't have Bingo at all.

Fern


----------



## Robert D (May 29, 2008)

I think Sam's Town on Boulder Highway is one of the best locals casino, and much easier to get comps there.


----------

